# white CGT on red SEVAS pretty dope



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

love it or hate it ?


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: white CGT on red SEVAS pretty dope (TTurboNegro)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: white CGT on red SEVAS pretty dope (JBLAZEPRODUCTIONS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBLAZEPRODUCTIONS* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## STATUS1 (Jan 23, 2008)

would never trust sevas wheels they do not make great product and ive read on other forums people have big safety issues with them


----------



## lovineuroz (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: white CGT on red SEVAS pretty dope (TTurboNegro)*

My Money fool. Where is it?


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Jan 2, 2008)

Love it, sooo Dope


----------



## LIGtiGuy (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (DirtyJerzey)*

so pimp


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (LIGtiGuy)*

What a way to make your $175,000 vehicle look like a $30,000 G35
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
- The kit doesnt flow at all with the rest of the car. Looks cheesy
- Sevas dont belong on such a vehicle. The owner must be stupid, cheap, the owner of Sevas or just a rich stupid cheap kid
- The red doesnt match anything on the car. The tail lights are a darker shade of red and the calipers are Yellow
I hate to use the term rice but thats what this is.


----------



## Pimp4cheddar (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (WidebodyQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WidebodyQ* »_What a way to make your $175,000 vehicle look like a $30,000 G35
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
- The kit doesnt flow at all with the rest of the car. Looks cheesy
- Sevas dont belong on such a vehicle. The owner must be stupid, cheap, the owner of Sevas or just a rich stupid cheap kid
- The red doesnt match anything on the car. The tail lights are a darker shade of red and the calipers are Yellow
I hate to use the term rice but thats what this is.


I SMELL HATE


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (Pimp4cheddar)*

im telling it as it is. If I see a car I like, im the first to tell you that its nice. If this wasnt such an expensive car, I wouldnt care to hate


----------



## .:Dubs (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (WidebodyQ)*

sex


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: white CGT on red SEVAS pretty dope (TTurboNegro)*

a CGT doesn't really need a body kit, it makes it look... unexpensive


----------



## urbangti (Apr 30, 2007)

sweet!
i think the body kit its pretty cool. it makes it look aggresive but still flows enough without looking to JDM. lol


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

the part of the front bumper that is on the side of the car could be smoothed out a bit


----------



## G*T*I*M*K*V (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (G*T*I*M*K*V)*

your hatin if you wouldnt rock it


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

Love it!


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (RisR32)*

^^see chics dig it too


----------



## Trixy (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: white CGT on red SEVAS pretty dope (TTurboNegro)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but I would have black on the rim spokes.
At least this one will stand out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . usually I find these cars blend in well with regular production cars http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (WidebodyQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WidebodyQ* »_What a way to make your $175,000 vehicle look like a $30,000 G35
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
- The kit doesnt flow at all with the rest of the car. Looks cheesy
- Sevas dont belong on such a vehicle. The owner must be stupid, cheap, the owner of Sevas or just a rich stupid cheap kid
- The red doesnt match anything on the car. The tail lights are a darker shade of red and the calipers are Yellow
I hate to use the term rice but thats what this is.

I agree. I would MUCH rather have it all stock.


----------



## phatso786 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: white CGT on red SEVAS pretty dope (TTurboNegro)*

nice. black rims would look pretty hot too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfito_GTI (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: white CGT on red SEVAS pretty dope (phatso786)*

its nice for rich people.....................................but i have one 2


----------



## famou55TAR (May 29, 2008)

its sick looking


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: white CGT on red SEVAS pretty dope (TTurboNegro)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nextpimp718 (Oct 29, 2008)

man, she dropped tears from my eyes :'(


----------



## Civic eater (Oct 11, 2007)

Dang!


----------



## twinrado (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (Civic eater)*

here is the video of the car
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...ex=41


----------



## BADpolizei (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks good, I would rather have black wheels on a white car though.


----------

